# Single Din solutions?



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I really want to do a car PC but only have a single din to work with. Is there a phone app that can talk to a car PC to control it that way? Space is an issue in my car. Thx for any advice.


----------



## Wachu (Apr 22, 2017)

You can use 1Din display + some kind of raspberry Pi Board with hiFiBerry for example.


----------



## VTSummit (May 23, 2017)

If you can write simple code- the old school Clarion AutoPC runs on CE


----------

